# Having Triuble with 6415 hydraulic remote



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Hello everybody... I've got a JD 6415 that has developed a problem with engaging and disengaging the flow to one of its hydraulic remotes. The problem is that the action/travel when pushing or pulling the handle inside the cab is not as smooth as it should be and requires a great deal of force/ pressure to push or pull the handle. But the remote does work properly once the handle is worked to the position needed.

Hope that makes sense and any suggestions or solutions are greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No idea if it has cable or linkage from lever to the valve but have you checked it for damage and have you tried lubing it? Could possible have some form of trash interfering on either end.


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Palmettokat said:


> No idea if it has cable or linkage from lever to the valve but have you checked it for damage and have you tried lubing it? Could possible have some form of trash interfering on either end.


I've tried lubing it where I can, but can't access the cable very well without disassembling the console. Guess that's a good place to start troubleshooting it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

If possible disconnected the cable at the valve and then move the leaver obviously if you're still tight it's the cable and if the cable moves freely it's probably the valve


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Am going through this myself. I believe the cable stretches or frays. Mine is on a 6100D and not certain they are the same. If so, the first thing to try is the slightly tighten the cable where it screws into the remote valve. You can also look to see where your handle is inside the console. There is supposed to be an arrow where the lever aligns when in the neutral position. The cable can be adjusted to align the handle to the arrow.

You may want to disconnect the cable from the hydraulic assembly and lubricate that end. From what I was told, it can also be a frayed cable. This is usually from friction where the cable turns upward to fasten to the control lever.

Not claiming to be an expert. Just what I learned from talking to Deere.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Some of the remote valves have a detent ball on top of valve, take top cover off and see if it is full of water and rust. Had a problem like that on my 6400 and that's what it turned out to be. Just wiped it off and filled the whole cape with grease


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

pettibone said:


> Some of the remote valves have a detent ball on top of valve, take top cover off and see if it is full of water and rust. Had a problem like that on my 6400 and that's what it turned out to be. Just wiped it off and filled the whole cape with grease


Thanks for the tip...pulled the cover off and enough rust was present to cause the problem. Cleaned it up, put t some Grease on assembly and now it works as smooth as butter. Thanks again pettibone!


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Glad you were able to fix it without ripping whole console apart. I had the problem on the loader valve that rolled the bucket back and forth, always worked hard so it was a pain trying to pick something up with forks without throwing it up in the air. Took the cable off the valve and it worked so easy just the weight of the handle in the cab would push it out.


----------

